

Ask HN: Best way to deliver research to 100+ Hedge Funds and Mutual Funds? - FinancialGuy

We are currently distributing our research as emails; our client is Microsoft Outlook 2010 and we have a hosted Exchange server.  There must be a better way!&#60;p&#62;I'm interested in reducing latency, and moving to a solution that is actually scalable (right now we cannot send a single email to more than 100 recipients, and we are capped at 1000 emails per hour).&#60;p&#62;What are your thoughts?
======
sebg
Google mailchimp, aweber to read up on them. Email me if you are in NYC and I
can show you the ropes.

